# Slicer Recommendation



## JohnsMyName (Feb 8, 2018)

Hi all, looking to buy my first slicer. Will be used mostly for dry cured meats and bacon. I'd like to stick close to the $100-150 mark, but can spend a little more or less to get the most value for my dollar. Any suggestions?


----------



## Braz (Feb 8, 2018)

I am happy with my ChefsChoice 615. About $150 as I recall.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 8, 2018)

I second that.. ChefsChoice 615.  Works great for my needs, once a month, and easy to clean.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 9, 2018)

Chef's Choice makes a variety of very good economical slicers.
Al


----------



## JohnsMyName (Feb 9, 2018)

Thanks for the replies guys.

I was looking at the Chef's Choice 615, but the 609 is only $80 vs $130 so I'm wondering if it is more value. Also, the 665 Professional is $200, is that worth the extra?  It is never ending!! :)

If you all like the 615 and don't find any short comings, maybe I'll stick with that.

ETA: It appears to come only with serrated blade, I'm guessing the smooth blade is best for cured meats and bacon?


----------



## Braz (Feb 9, 2018)

Yes, get the optional smooth blade as well.

I don't know what the differences are between the 609 and the 615 but I'd guess less power. I wouldn't want any less power than the 615 has for slicing larger cuts (like cured eye of round for instance).


----------



## JohnsMyName (Feb 9, 2018)

Good to know thanks, I have Bresaola on my list of things to try making.


----------



## smokebuzz (Feb 9, 2018)

I know this is more than you said you wanted to spend, But i got 1 2 weeks ago..... GAME CHANGER..
https://www.webstaurantstore.com/av...gravity-feed-meat-slicer-1-4-hp/177SL310.html


----------



## JohnsMyName (Feb 9, 2018)

Looks badass smokebuzz, had you tried any others before that one? What do you like best about it, extra power and blade size?


----------



## smokebuzz (Feb 9, 2018)

I've had the cheaper slicers, Nebco , Rival, and a few others. The fences where uneven, low power, just small. This 310 is very well built, don't over heat, can get paper thin slices, not serrated is less mess.... Wish I would have bought it sooner...


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 9, 2018)

That is a very nice slicer for the price.
Al


----------



## smokebuzz (Feb 9, 2018)

If i'd been thinking, i should have posted pics of the Butt and loin bacons i did.... will be curing some beef next month...


----------



## tropics (Feb 9, 2018)

I have the Chefs Choice 615 
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/meat-slicer-review.256349/

I did buy the smooth blade also.Richie


----------



## oddegan (Feb 9, 2018)

I got my Chefs Choice 615 two weeks ago and couldn't be happier with it.


----------

